# You can not install sddm and lightdm at the same time.



## Alain De Vos (May 22, 2021)

Weird


----------



## bsduck (May 22, 2021)

Why would you like to have both installed?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 22, 2021)

I had an automated poudriere scripts which pulled in both.
The fix was disable lightdm option in xfce.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 18, 2021)

There's also a dependency conflict with mesa-libs:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ # pkg install -n lightdm
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
poudriere repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (3 conflicting)
  - lightdm-1.30.0_2 [FreeBSD] conflicts with sddm-0.19.0_1 [installed] on /usr/local/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf
  - libglvnd-1.3.2 [FreeBSD] conflicts with mesa-libs-20.2.3 [installed] on /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h
  - libglvnd-1.3.2 [poudriere] conflicts with mesa-libs-20.2.3 [installed] on /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        sddm: 0.19.0_1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        lightdm: 1.30.0_2 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 1

The operation will free 3 MiB.
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ # uname -KrU
14.0-CURRENT 1400021 1400021
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p:~ #
```






						256687 – x11/lightdm CONFLICTS_INSTALL = x11/sddm
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				









						256688 – x11/sddm CONFLICTS_INSTALL = x11/lightdm
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				






bsduck said:


> Why would you like to have both installed?



Edge case, for community support purposes it would be useful to

have both installed
enable just one in /etc/rc.conf


----------

